# Lime Wine



## Seolyk (Jul 11, 2009)

Do you think it would be possible to make a lime wine?

would I need to juice all the limes? Should I put a few slices in the must? Would it be too acidic?


----------



## Luc (Jul 12, 2009)

Of course you can make a wine from limes.
You can make wine out of nearly everything.
The question is wether it be any good.

I have made wine from mandarines and it came out rather well.
It was not the best wine but a refreshing white one.
I am not going to do it again though.

I do not think that citrus fruit in itself make a good wine.
The can be a good addition for pumping up acid, but lack enough flavor to make a stand alone wine.

Luc


----------



## Wade E (Jul 12, 2009)

My friend made a Lime Mead which came out very nice.


----------



## Seolyk (Jul 12, 2009)

Might try doing Lime Mead after I do Honeydew Mead. I live in an apartment so space limits how much I can do. Would it be bad to put a carboy under the bathroom sink where i keep my cleaning supplies?


----------



## Boozehag (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a lime wine on the go at present and so far it smells and tastes divine. I added sultanas to it for extra body and suggest it is a good idea to add them as like the others say, lime on its own wouldnt be all that great.


----------



## Seolyk (Jul 12, 2009)

hm... so much to think about


----------



## Luc (Jul 13, 2009)

Wade E said:


> My friend made a Lime Mead which came out very nice.



Yep, mead is another ballpark alltogether.
That could turn out well.

Luc


----------



## BettyJ (Jul 14, 2009)

*Lime wine cooking*

I have a lime wine going also (5 gallons in secondary) as I have a lime tree next door (these are very small limes - almost like key limes). I believe it was Jack Keller's recipe, but took everyone's advice and added bananas as well, which I am now doing with every batch. Funny how the bananas pieces totally dissolve after a few weeks (Allie reassured me this would happen on a different recipe when I had white specks floating around). 

Is very tart (although good - will need sweetening), aromatic and even starting to clear after 3 weeks (fermentation slowing). I understand that this one will take a year to really develop, so I am prepared to wait it out. 

Doing great thus far though


----------

